# Snakewood



## declan (Oct 8, 2008)

Picked up a large piece of Snakewood to do a couple of pens. It was a fun wood to turn and really shines up nicer than most of the wood I've been exposed to thus far.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Looks nice Declan.
How large a piece did you get? Last time I saw a piece of that abougt the size of a baseball bat it was 800.00. Needless to say I didn't buy it. I am working on a new project for the house, started it yesterday. The only thing I will say now is it involves canary wood and its not a turning.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## declan (Oct 8, 2008)

I actually got a piece about 48" long and 3" round. I had two paying customers and was originally looking for just pen blanks, but when I went into Rockler, they were willing to deal. The original price was close to 900, but it was a little over half off because they were clearing out their lumber stock. Most I've ever spent on one piece of wood!


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*snake wood*

900.00 bucks  is that wood really that pricey or is that a typo?
PS. BEAUTIFULL PEN


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Not a type. Snakewood is the most expensive wood I have personally come across. There may be others out there, but I haven't seen them. I would be saving the sawdust, teach the dog to eat it and then follow her around and get it when it comes out the other end. LOL.:laughing:
Mike Hawkins


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Wow, that is pricey! Why is it so expensive? Is it still grown, just slow growing or endangered now? My goodness, I would have been scared to turn it for fear of messing up. Good job on the pen. Guess that one is for special occasions only! 

John


----------



## declan (Oct 8, 2008)

My pup does like jumping up and catching the chips as I turn, so maybe I should start following her around. Didn't think of that! 

As for the pens, I've turned three so far. One did crack a little, but I used a little CA at the end and positioned the clip just perfect to hide it. One pen went to my Brother in law as a law school graduation gift, then the other two sold. They sold for 100.00 each (Not a typo) to executive level types. THAT made it worth turning and buying! I believe my final price on the wood was 375. Now the only issue is the fact that I'll never be able to turn enough pens to use up the wood. I'll have it for a while. Considering a couple other projects with it, including a steering wheel knob as a drive a stick. May also cut up some of it and sell it on the bay.

For anyone interested, here's a little write up I found online about the wood:

*T*he name "snake wood" was clearly inspired by the snakeskin-like markings that decorate this exotic wood. Known technically as _ piratinera guianensis_, snake wood comes from a small, relatively rare tree found in the forests of Central and South America.   Initially deep red in color, snake wood changes its stripes (so to speak) upon being exposed to air, which makes the wood eventually turn reddish brown. An extremely dense hardwood, snake wood can be somewhat challenging to work with. It splits fairly easily and tends to be splintery. The bright side is that snake wood turns well and polishes beautifully.


----------

